# Archery shoots in Kansas



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

Looking at moving out to Kansas. Is there any kind of shooting out there. Or any clubs or anything. I know archery has grown quite a lot. But I will not quit shooting just wondering if there's something out there so I don't have to drive so far to attend Asa/ibo.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Depends where in Kansas, there are two clubs that I know of that seem to hold a good number of big shoots. One is west of Kansas City (Tri County Rod & Gun Club) and seems to be the big competition club, the other is north of Wichita (Smoky Valley Archers) and hosts the No Bull 1000.


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Just west of the KC metro area is Tri-County Rod & Gun Club (I have it linked in my signature). Topeka has T.H.E. Archery club. Both have monthly 3D shoots and Tri-County also offers Field archery and Indoor leagues/tournaments. There are others around but these two clubs keep me busy year-round for all of my archery needs.


----------



## rcr7mm (Jun 14, 2006)

Iluvatar said:


> Just west of the KC metro area is Tri-County Rod & Gun Club (I have it linked in my signature). Topeka has T.H.E. Archery club. Both have monthly 3D shoots and Tri-County also offers Field archery and Indoor leagues/tournaments. There are others around but these two clubs keep me busy year-round for all of my archery needs.


Both these a great clubs and put on wonderful shoots also In Kansas You have the No Bull Shoot in Lindsborg KS every year! I have shot all trhe that have been listed and all are run by the best people You would ever hope to meet! I think You will like Kansas.


----------



## blucky (Feb 25, 2007)

What part of Kansas are you moving to?


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm going to start looking around Ottawa


----------

